
Bulk surveillance is going mainstream in the US, and inhumane tech is forthcoming - spenvo
https://medium.com/@spencenow/bulk-surveillance-goes-mainstream-in-the-us-and-inhumane-tech-is-forthcoming-e871f5961c93#.olyzxyfpm
======
ionised
Interesting that this submission has no responses.

Is it disinterest? A feeling powerlessness? Surveillance fatigue?

~~~
lucozade
It seemed to me to be a re-hash of a number of well covered topics. It didn't
appear to have anything new or present from a different perspective.

Having said that, I could have missed the interesting bits. It is quite long.
If there's stuff in there that you think is insightful, I'd be interested in
you pointing it out.

